
Infamy in the Age of the Internet - ckurose
https://medium.com/@digidave/infamy-in-the-age-of-the-internet-3ae37ae11dc
======
Chefkoochooloo
It is very interesting that the article point out that the internet doesn’t
create new human behaviors/motivations. It just exposes existing ones and puts
them in new context. Especially in the internet era, people are more exposed
to violent things. It is also easier to become popular by the help of
internet.

